# Digital height gage



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 13, 2013)

So, I'm in need of a height gage to layout some measurements on parts of my Kozo A3.  I was browsing the web and ran across Ralph Patterson's height gage plans.  I like the idea of saving some money and practicing some skills at the same time.  So, I got some materials and set to work.

I had the three main parts rough cut.  And, tonight I milled one piece to dimensions.  Hopefully I'll get some more done Saturday.


----------



## Path (Apr 13, 2013)

Like your idea ... you will need it!

Pat H.


----------



## easymike29 (Apr 13, 2013)

You can add your personal touch to the base block by milling a flat bottomed elongated pocket on one of the ends abut 1/8 deep. Stamp your name in it before heat treating. Maybe even the date. Kind of like this.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool idea, Mike.  Thanks.


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanx for the link Silver !!!  That is an awesome website !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah it is.  There's a lot of great little projects and mini-lathe improvements there.

Didn't get as much done as I'd hoped this weekend.  With spring their seems to be more on the "honey-do" list.


----------



## pkastagehand (Apr 15, 2013)

Isn't "digital height gage" how they measure certain libations?  Like, I'll take 3 fingers of 12 year old scotch, neat...


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 16, 2013)

Rofl!!!


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally had the chance to make some decent progress on this project.

I've completed the two parts that attach to the jaw of the calipers.










Now I'm working on the base.  This picture shows using a slitting saw to cut the slot for the calipers to fit in to.





I've actually completed the first part of the slot.  I still have to cut the clearance for the inside caliper jaws.

I also need to cut and shape the HSS scribe.  What is the best way to cut that to length?  Can I use a cut-off wheel with my dremel?

I'll have this done soon.  Then back to my A3. 

Todd


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 5, 2013)

The base is completed.  And, the marking tip is finished.  Height gauge is now functional. 





This was a fun little project. 

Todd


----------



## thayer (May 5, 2013)

Well done Todd. It looks like it will be very handy.

Thayer


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 5, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## KenS (Jun 18, 2013)

Any way you can post your prints?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 18, 2013)

KenS said:


> Any way you can post your prints?


 
follow this link it's in the first post
http://www.toolsandmods.com/docs/ralph_patterson_gages.pdf


----------



## KenS (Jun 19, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> follow this link it's in the first post
> http://www.toolsandmods.com/docs/ralph_patterson_gages.pdf



Sorry I missed the link in the original post. Thanks.

Ken


----------

